# Math makes me horny



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

If calculus was a girl I would tap that *** all night long


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

algebra square root factorials geometry triangles quadratic equations compound interest hypotenuse derivatives 

r u erect now?


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Girl, I wish that I were your derivative so that I could lay tangent on your curves ���� xD


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ikr i hate having math classes because i cant concentrate over my arousal


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Math sucks
.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

**** math
(you said it makes you horny so you're gonna do that at some point)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I know what you mean actually, except usually it makes me hungry. Physics too, especially electromagnetic theory.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

A math fetish. Must be a new trend


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, it's definitely a lot like a dominatrix that just won't stop.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

:spit oh SAS


----------

